# So how about them dick sizes?



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, this has since long been going on in my brain with added humor and I felt compelled to share my love for it.

Love: I love absolutely when browsing forums, or chatting with people that the topic in 'some way' seems to be centered around dick or sex or whatever. I like it as much as the next gentlemen, but here is the funny part. When you get on the subject, nearly all men or one leading the conversation begins with the 'Well mine is above average so' or the 'Mine larger than normal so...' exc exc. 

At any rate, this has always made me laugh because we can all guess half the time the dudes have something like what 7-8 inches? And let's be honest, length-girth= a urethra with a flesh blanket. Think of it as a depressed sponge, or really a sickly sea one or something in that manner. D:

So tell me, who if any, have read or heard the same shit and agree, it's pointless and hilarious.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 24, 2009)

I knew this was coming ever since the boob thread started.



Strychnine said:


> At any rate, this has always made me laugh because we can all guess half the time the dudes have something like what 7-8 inches? And let's be honest, length-girth= a urethra with a flesh blanket. Think of it as a depressed sponge, or really a sickly sea one or something in that manner. D:




What? D:


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

You would not believe how often I hear the phrase "Longer than average". I hear it and I just laugh. What are they trying to prove to a guy on the internet who they'll never meet IRL? They're obviously insecure about it.

Unless they really do have a 7-8" dick, which is doubtful.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

average here, but yeah i here that stuff all the time at college


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 24, 2009)

7-8 inches actually does a pretty good average. And as (banana guy) puts it, if you're under 5, you have the right to be an atheist.

Now, now, I wonder where the notion of "dick size" came from. Do you people really have nothing better to do than to undress, sit in a circle, and compare cocks?


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You would not believe how often I hear the phrase "Longer than average". I hear it and I just laugh. What are they trying to prove to a guy on the internet who they'll never meet IRL? They're obviously insecure about it.
> 
> Unless they really do have a 7-8" dick, which is doubtful.


 Oh yes, I dunno perhaps a few pixelated murrs is enough for them to gain a little bit of confidence? D: And believe it or not 7-8 is not that big, it is fairly common in America and Europe. 9/3 is a proportion worth mentioning at times, not in public because that is an ACTUAL reason to say something.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> And believe it or not 7-8 is not that big, it is fairly common in America and Europe.



7-8" is "not that big"? Buddy, lay off the uber-cock porn. 7-8 is larger than average. Average sizes in the US are as following: 

* Average penis length (flaccid/not erect): from 3.4 inches to 3.7 inches (8.6 cm to 9.3 cm)

* Average penis length (erect): from 5.1 inches to 5.7 inches (12.9 cm to 14.5 cm)

* Average penis girth (circumference when erect): from 3.5 inches to 3.9 inches (8.8 cm to 10 cm) 

Source: http://sexuality.about.com/od/anatomyresponse/a/average_penis.htm

quick google searches ftw.


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> 7-8" is "not that big"? Buddy, lay off the uber-cock porn. 7-8 is larger than average. Average sizes in the US are as following:
> 
> * Average penis length (flaccid/not erect): from 3.4 inches to 3.7 inches (8.6 cm to 9.3 cm)
> 
> ...


 My friend that article is 2 years old. And if anything, I have read and very much aware of these statistics, however I've noticed that there is an increase in population regarding 7 as no longer being a large amount. I'm heavily over-cumbered by talk of it, from men and women, 7 is no longer the monster, 9 is.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> My friend that article is 2 years old. And if anything, I have read and very much aware of these statistics, however I've noticed that there is an increase in population regarding 7 as no longer being a large amount. I'm heavily over-cumbered by talk of it, from men and women, 7 is no longer the monster, 9 is.



Want a more recent one? Here, from 2008.

http://www.topix.com/forum/news/sex/TI1MG8QAIVEUIC8HV

Penis size average doesn't jump that much in two years. Maybe in two *generations*


Also ITT: Guy trolling to try to make you feel insignificant :V

Edit: Oh, an OP. Learn to source you claims plzthxbai.


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Want a more recent one? Here, from 2008.
> 
> http://www.topix.com/forum/news/sex/TI1MG8QAIVEUIC8HV
> 
> ...


 I am very much aware of the statistics, but I think you have ENTIRELY misunderstood the entire point of this thread. It was to share experiences with others, about the situations with men whom have spoken about their 'monstrous' cocks. 

What you have given me is basic knowledge. But now also take into account, the amount of sex that happens in our society. People seek out size, that is much much larger than seven, you can pretty much ask anyone, 7 is fine. But 8-9, that will get someone's blood flowing. This is also based off talk from many many people, and if you don't believe me that is perfectly fine, not the point of this topic either way. It was intended to be humorous, not statistical.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> I am very much aware of the statistics, but I think you have ENTIRELY misunderstood the entire point of this thread. It was to share experiences with others, about the situations with men whom have spoken about their 'monstrous' cocks.



Ahhhhh, so this actually is an intellectual thread how the general public think the "average" penis size is and what men claim to be? 

Excuse me then, because I have misunderstood the thread :V


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Geez persistent are we not?  No, the point of it, was to share the experience when you have hear the countless opening lines by guys who like to talk about their large dicks. It's pretty much irrelevant to a conversation, and if anything it's a private matter. BUT men do it anyways, which is funny, because it seems to be this unwritten competition or goal to make sure everyone knows what you are holding. 

Now, do you really have anything beneficial to add to this thread or are you just going to talk off topic any further? No offense, but it seems you are challenging me which makes no sense at all.


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

In short, it's about how people lie to people on the internet about their penis size for a shred of self confidence and how pathetic it is, but they do it in a "But it's no big deal" way to try and convice people, which doesn't work.

:V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

My penis is over 9000

miles


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> My penis is over 9000
> 
> miles


 Your awesome


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> Geez persistent are we not?  No, the point of it, was to share the experience when you have hear the countless opening lines by guys who like to talk about their large dicks. It's pretty much irrelevant to a conversation, and if anything it's a private matter. BUT men do it anyways, which is funny, because it seems to be this unwritten competition or goal to make sure everyone knows what you are holding.
> 
> Now, do you really have anything beneficial to add to this thread or are you just going to talk off topic any further?



Yes I am very persistent in countering false information XD

I was thinking that you were speaking from a biological view, not a sociological one x3. 

But yes, I do have something to contribute to the thread. 

Men feel the need to be the best when it comes to their bodies. They need to be the strongest, the coolest, the "largest" at everything so they can get the girls.

Look at nature. It's always the largest/strongest/prettiest/the one that brings the most food that gets the girl. 

We're animals too, it's that instinct that has carried on with us.



Ratte said:


> My penis is over 9000
> 
> miles



No Ratte, you have no penis. You have a vagina :|


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> In short, it's about how people lie to people on the internet about their penis size for a shred of self confidence and how pathetic it is, but they do it in a "But it's no big deal" way to try and convice people, which doesn't work.
> 
> :V


 And thank you, it's pretty much what we hear wherever we go. It's not really about if it is true or not, it's the nonchalant attitude they give, the whole shrug = my father's a multi-millionaire.


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Yes I am very persistent in countering false information XD
> 
> I was thinking that you were speaking from a biological view, not a sociological one x3.
> 
> ...


 I won't lie it is, but it is not always a competition. This is not really behavior, it is something taught to be understood as nature. Guys develop this attitude like girls do from negative media. HOWEVER, they deliver their info in this macho manner, and not in a secure means since half of them are hiding insecurity, or got the classic need to just let the world know. Now you were persistent also for the wrong reasons, mind you to read a post more carefully next time.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No Ratte, you have no penis. You have a vagina :|



That's what you think.


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No Ratte, you have no penis. You have a vagina :|


WINNAR!!!!1!!!1eleven!!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

HEY MAN, I'M A FURRY

I'LL HAVE A DICK AS LONG AS I WANT

DICKS EVEN


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Rofl!


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> HEY MAN, I'M A FURRY
> 
> I'LL HAVE A DICK AS LONG AS I WANT
> 
> DICKS EVEN


Haha, excellent.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> I won't lie it is, but it is not always a competition. This is not really behavior, it is something taught to be understood as nature. Guys develop this attitude like girls do from negative media. HOWEVER, they deliver their info in this macho manner, and not in a secure means since half of them are hiding insecurity, or got the classic need to just let the world know. Now you were persistent also for the wrong reasons, mind you to read a post more carefully next time.



No it's just that the original post that I quoted confused me, and I decided to tackle it from said perspective. 

Now back on topic.

Although yes media has a *huge* influence on people, especially when growing up. But this behavior is rooted in competition between males as we see in nature. That's what I'm getting at.



Ratte said:


> That's what you think.



Then what did I stick my dick in last night? D:


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

well I can lie to. my penis is so large that i covers the earth and has its own brain and impregnated the virgin mary.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Godong


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> HEY MAN, I'M A FURRY
> 
> I'LL HAVE A DICK AS LONG AS I WANT
> 
> DICKS EVEN



Ratte has the longest vagina ever.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


>



o.0

But....it didn't feel like an ass :X


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

O.O Rofl?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Ratte has the longest vagina ever.



It's inside out.



Ishnuvalok said:


> o.0



;3


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> ;3


 XD Getting a little off topic boys


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> XD Getting a little off topic boys



lol, boys


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> lol, boys


 *Insert 70's cool gesture*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ;3



Ratte is now a hermaphrodite?


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Aug 24, 2009)

lol typical male locker room discussion. *rolls eyes* I've noticed a lot of guys also tend to love bragging about the great sex they've never actually had lol


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

I've always kind of wondered what it would be like to debate the finer points of penis size comparison.

Quite frankly, it doesn't really matter. For that matter, though, take a look at this nice graph on the subject that should help verify that 7-8" isn't average - 5-6" is.

Also, "monster" cocks aren't all they're cracked up to be. For one, depending on the size and girth, you're not going to be able to receive oral sex in any meaningful fashion, and it almost precludes anal. But hey, that's getting into NSFW territory there.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Ratte is now a hermaphrodite?



You wish.


----------



## Brindle (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> But 8-9, that will get someone's blood flowing.



yeah, from internal bleeding! Good Lord!


LOL this wasn't the kind of thread I thought it was at first. I thought it was gonna be like,

"mine's so big I have to check it at the airport because it won't fit under the seat in front of me."

"oh yeah, mine's so big I have to take a train when I travel!"


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

VÃ¶lf said:


> lol typical male locker room discussion. *rolls eyes* I've noticed a lot of guys also tend to love bragging about the great sex they've never actually had lol


 Yeppers, now imagine your self in the deep south, such as Georgia and Florida. Those locker rooms...god their horrific!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You wish.



Oh. Well you're still a girl.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Ratte is now a hermaphrodite?



Wouldn't surprise me :roll:


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kicks his dragon foot in the air and tucks in his elbows* Yes! I love how now we discuss other people's gender too


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> That's what you think.



"That's what she said!"


----------



## Azure (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear people with oversized cocks,

I feel sorry for you.  That whole round peg round hole thing only works IF IT FITS. Which it doesn't.  Enjoy less than satisfying sex, unless you fuck a fat chick or a total slut.

Love,
6 inches

Also,

Dear people who lie about their size,

We don't believe you.  Whip it out and prove it.

Love,
Disappointed again


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 24, 2009)

i wish mine was smaller so i could be on bottom more often
but no they are always like "your bigger you get top"


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> i wish mine was smaller so i could be on bottom more often
> but no they are always like "your bigger you get top"


 XD I can't tell if your making a mockery of the forum or being serious


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 24, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Then what did I stick my dick in last night? D:



Fucking _lol_. Serves you right; next time check the gender of who you're screwing, foxslut.


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Sweet Jesus these boys have taken my forum seriously off topic from being off topic. It is so awesome my fingers bleed from typing here


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 24, 2009)

I never lie about my size.


Strychnine said:


> Sweet Jesus these boys have taken my forum seriously off topic from being off topic. It is so awesome my fingers bleed from typing here


What?


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I never lie about my size.
> 
> What?


 Damn, I am making a mockery of how off topic this thread has gone. And adding it the 'awesomeness' part also mocking the humor everyone else is adding.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> Damn, I am making a mockery of how off topic this thread has gone. And adding it the 'awesomeness' part also mocking the humor everyone else is adding.


What?


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> What?


 Your serious? D:


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

R.I.P, penis topic.


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

yep... it's done.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> yep... it's done.


 
i thought things werent over til a mod attacks.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2009)

its always funny when guys talk about how enormous their junk is^^ i mean... if thats the only impressive thing they have to convince a girl... damn thats pathetic XD


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> i thought things werent over til a mod attacks.


 Normally, but it trailed off a lot  So I figured the general topic was dead v.v


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> Normally, but it trailed off a lot  So I figured the general topic was dead v.v


 
There is one way to keep a thread alive    *DERAIL.*


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> There is one way to keep a thread alive    *DERAIL.*


 XD


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> Sweet Jesus these boys have taken my forum seriously off topic from being off topic. It is so awesome my fingers bleed from typing here



Boys indeed. XD


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

ummm   so japan.... discuss?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> So I figured the general topic was dead v.v


So you give it up after what, 1,5 hours? At a time where a big part of the users are still sleeping/working/whatever? Just wait until later.

And yes I was serious, none of the things you named occured, what "awesomness" part were you adding? You were mocking things? Eh?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> So you give it up after what, 1,5 hours? At a time where a big part of the users are still sleeping/working/whatever? Just wait until later.
> 
> And yes I was serious, none of the things you named occured, what "awesomness" part were you adding? You were mocking things? Eh?


 
OOOOOOKKKK


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 24, 2009)

They are too proud of their dicks. Average or not. I'm average


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> OOOOOOKKKK


 XD In mockery of the amount of time spent where it all went off topic Chris. And besides, it's jest, geez dude no sense in taking my manner seriously, not on a thread like this when I cut loose.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> XD In mockery of the amount of time spent where it all went off topic Chris. And besides, it's jest, geez dude no sense in taking my manner seriously, not on a thread like this when I cut loose.


 
This thread is fun. off topic is fun. derailment is fun. also doing the robot in a shopping center is fun.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Clafier said:


> Fucking _lol_. Serves you right; next time check the gender of who you're screwing, foxslut.



I wouldn't be the one doing the screwing if I was having sex with a guy :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> 7-8 inches actually does a pretty good average. And as (banana guy) puts it, if you're under 5, you have the right to be an atheist.
> 
> Now, now, I wonder where the notion of "dick size" came from. Do you people really have nothing better to do than to undress, sit in a circle, and compare cocks?



lol.  I guess that's where "circle jerking" comes from.

I don't hear about it so much.  Usually it's dick talk in general.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

Bigger does not mean better.

Granted to small = unlucky.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> average here, but yeah i here that stuff all the time at college





FrancisBlack said:


> 7-8 inches actually does a pretty good average. And as (banana guy) puts it, if you're under 5, you have the right to be an atheist.
> 
> Now, now, I wonder where the notion of "dick size" came from. Do you people really have nothing better to do than to undress, sit in a circle, and compare cocks?





Strychnine said:


> Oh yes, I dunno perhaps a few pixelated murrs is enough for them to gain a little bit of confidence? D: And believe it or not 7-8 is not that big, it is fairly common in America and Europe. 9/3 is a proportion worth mentioning at times, not in public because that is an ACTUAL reason to say something.


Actually average is around 5-6, 7-8 is above average, and eight is larger than most people talking, including you three. And I can bet on that.


Ishnuvalok said:


> 7-8" is "not that big"? Buddy, lay off the uber-cock porn. 7-8 is larger than average. Average sizes in the US are as following:
> 
> * Average penis length (flaccid/not erect): from 3.4 inches to 3.7 inches (8.6 cm to 9.3 cm)
> 
> ...


This.
You're all idiots, besides the one(s) that checked/looked it up first. :V

Past eight is actually bad, it sucks. A lot of the time sex with a female (vaginal) will have the cervix being hit, for most females this is actually very painful. Male sex, or any form of anal, is a given. It can be difficult, but usually there's no big issue with past eight.
Oral, well this is actually the hardest one, oral on large phallus is usually impossible due to gag, at least "good" oral anyway.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread ignites my penis envy.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm between 5-6 inches with a healthy amount of girth, and a very very slight bent when errect. It's circumcised and-

Oh wait.....DAMN YOU CONVENIENTLY PLACED FURRY TRAP. 

So if you have a vagina, and want to know what would your penis size be if you were a man. Do you stick a ruler into it and see how deep you have and then covert that to penis size?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> You're all idiots, besides the one that checked/looked it up first. :V


 
  Why?


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Why?


 I am a little perplexed by them. Guess they did not bother to read to thread, of course would make sense to invite this random person to forcefully assert their knowledge onto us an insult too


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Why?


Because people are saying they're average and don't even know what average is.
People are saying seven to eight inches is average, which is quite clearly wrong.
I'm just being a jerk. :3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Why?



Because you guys didn't cite any sources to support your claims. 

Unlike you guys, I decided to do some quick research :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 24, 2009)

Where is my ass thread?


...




I want my goddamn ass thread, Now.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

14cmx11cm :V


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Dear people with oversized cocks,
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  That whole round peg round hole thing only works IF IT FITS. Which it doesn't.  Enjoy less than satisfying sex, unless you fuck a fat chick or a total slut.
> 
> ...



<thumbs up> 

Ever notice in porn that it's damn near a sexual arms race between dick size and the female's ability to accommodate a penis? Taken to the extreme, males get a tool the size of a petrol tanker and women can stuff an entire Airbus A380 between their legs...


----------



## Strychnine (Aug 24, 2009)

Well this also people is not a thread intended to discuss the size of penis. MIND YOU 5-6 is average, not implying WANTED nor DESIRED. Be sure to check up on the sociological sizes rather than statistical, as half of our society seeks the larger bunch. GRANTED it can cause pain, but it has seemed that it is no longer an issue as bigger is better to most. Now, stop bitching over an irrelevant subject, which in no way is related to the thread.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Where is my ass thread?
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



I agree with this.  It should be entertaining.



szopaw said:


> 14cmx11cm :V



Everything is bigger in metrics.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

Strychnine said:


> I am a little perplexed by them. Guess they did not bother to read to thread, of course would make sense to invite this random person to forcefully assert their knowledge onto us an insult too


Oh god the grammar, it burns. But seriously, I read the thread...I'm just one of three (runefox and the other guy that quoted google stats) that seems to know what "average" actually is. 
I'm actually above average, just to throw that out and remove the finger pointing; I'm not saying your idiots (I kid) for getting average wrong; I'm not below your estimation of average either, I'm above that one too. I'm not bragging, either, well I am...but I don't mean too; I won't disclose my actual size because it's irrelevant, I'm just saying my reasons for even mentioning any of this isn't because you insulted me. :3


AzurePhoenix said:


> Dear people with oversized cocks,
> 
> I feel sorry for you.  That whole round peg round hole thing only works IF IT FITS. Which it doesn't.  Enjoy less than satisfying sex, unless you fuck a fat chick or a total slut.
> 
> ...


This is sadly very true. :\
But stretching is oh-so fun, at least for one party. >:3


> Also,
> 
> Dear people who lie about their size,
> 
> ...


Can-do, but haven't said my size. Usually other people kinda do that for me, which is something I've kinda gotten used to but is still embarrassing. Look, I'm all pink in the face.


Mayfurr said:


> <thumbs up>
> 
> Ever notice in porn that it's damn near a sexual arms race between dick size and the female's ability to accommodate a penis? Taken to the extreme, males get a tool the size of a petrol tanker and women can stuff an entire Airbus A380 between their legs...


Most of that is people above average using a pump and/or taking meds to get the boost, there's also a lot of porno where they use a sheath-like facade.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 24, 2009)

Thread, I am dissapoint.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 24, 2009)

yes we all know that 
|___________________|
^this is six inches.... lol


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 24, 2009)

I am disappoint, I thought we were all going to share penis sizes.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> yes we all know that
> |___________________|
> ^this is six inches.... lol


No it's not.

I measured.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I am disappoint, I thought we were all going to share penis sizes.


We still totally can, did you see how large John was? That baby was like one micrometer larger than average. Blew my mind.


Shenzebo said:


> No it's not.
> 
> I measured.


He just wants to believe his size is above the average, leave the kid alone.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> We still totally can, did you see how large John was? That baby was like one micrometer larger than average. Blew my mind.


o murr.  

According to statistics, my penis is above average.  Awesome.  *waves penis around*


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Because people are saying they're average and don't even know what average is.
> People are saying seven to eight inches is average, which is quite clearly wrong.
> I'm just being a jerk. :3


 
lol I knew the average thats how i compared :3


----------



## Azure (Aug 24, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> <thumbs up>
> 
> Ever notice in porn that it's damn near a sexual arms race between dick size and the female's ability to accommodate a penis? Taken to the extreme, males get a tool the size of a petrol tanker and women can stuff an entire Airbus A380 between their legs...


Sometimes, I watch porn just to laugh at how horrible their sex lives must be.  And for the soundtracks. Great stuff.



NewfDraggie said:


> This is sadly very true. :\
> But stretching is oh-so fun, at least for one party. >:3
> 
> Can-do, but haven't said my size. Usually other people kinda do that for me, which is something I've kinda gotten used to but is still embarrassing. Look, I'm all pink in the face.


Stretching is fun, but there is a limit.  People should be doing that on their own anyway. And you're always pink in the face. Also, pics or it didn't happen :3.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

OH!
Hilarious story about dick size; an old roomate of mine was at a party with a bunch of friends of ours, to give a little information about this guy: He's the type of person that will argue and debate with you tooth and nail but once you -prove- you're right he will act like he was saying that the whole time; he will act like he was agreeing with you; he does this *a lot*. He's the type of person that talks about you heavily behind your back, he does it with *everybody*. He's the type to go home to his mother every weekend to get food and clothing, an hour or two long drive every weekend because he can't stand going to university in the city by himself; while at home he will talk to his mother about people, his roomates, told them I was gay and my boyfriend (another roomate) and I shower together, which sent his mom and dad into a rage and they had to pull him out. He's a homophobe. He's a big-headed idiot.

Anyway, continuing on and leaving out a bunch of other stuff...he's currently in a relationship with a sorta-friend of mine, she and I had sex once several months before he hooked up with her. We were playing clue, and he said something about how big his cock is so I piped up with "I'm bigger", to which his girlfriend responded almost instantly with a blunt "yep." Me and her were laughing with each other, he joined in then when we stopped he went all serious-like "yeah right!" or other disbelief; his girlfriend just keeps saying he wasn't, drove him nuts...for hours he kept asking me to prove it and every time I said I would he would say some excuse and mumble, being a homophobe and asking to see a guys cock for length comparison isn't the best complication.

He still tells me he's larger, and me and his girlfriend laugh.

tl;dr: a very stupid guy's girlfriend told him my dick is bigger than his and he won't believe it.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> OH!
> Hilarious story about dick size; an old roomate of mine was at a party with a bunch of friends of ours, to give a little information about this guy: He's the type of person that will argue and debate with you tooth and nail but once you -prove- you're right he will act like he was saying that the whole time; he will act like he was agreeing with you; he does this *a lot*. He's the type of person that talks about you heavily behind your back, he does it with *everybody*. He's the type to go home to his mother every weekend to get food and clothing, an hour or two long drive every weekend because he can't stand going to university in the city by himself; while at home he will talk to his mother about people, his roomates, told them I was gay and my boyfriend (another roomate) and I shower together, which sent his mom and dad into a rage and they had to pull him out. He's a homophobe. He's a big-headed idiot.
> 
> Anyway, continuing on and leaving out a bunch of other stuff...he's currently in a relationship with a sorta-friend of mine, she and I had sex once several months before he hooked up with her. We were playing clue, and he said something about how big his cock is so I piped up with "I'm bigger", to which his girlfriend responded almost instantly with a blunt "yep." Me and her were laughing with each other, he joined in then when we stopped he went all serious-like "yeah right!" or other disbelief; his girlfriend just keeps saying he wasn't, drove him nuts...for hours he kept asking me to prove it and every time I said I would he would say some excuse and mumble, being a homophobe and asking to see a guys cock for length comparison isn't the best complication.
> ...



Haha, nice ^^


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Where is Grimfang and Valkura?

They should come here to put people to shame.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Stretching is fun, but there is a limit.  People should be doing that on their own anyway. And you're always pink in the face. Also, pics or it didn't happen :3.


How about a video?
Do you think I'm honestly going to post images/videos on a PG board? ;3


----------



## Azure (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> How about a video?
> Do you think I'm honestly going to post images/videos on a PG board? ;3


You never know until you ask.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmm...ask who about what?


----------



## Azure (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Hmmm...ask who about what?


Do what to the who now?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Do what to the who now?


Penis pictures. You're too gay, sorry. :V


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Am I the only person who at least half described my penis?

Pussies.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

You described your penis? Why? Like...texture and shape or just size?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> You described your penis? Why? Like...texture and shape or just size?


I see_ somebody's_ interested.

Check two pages back ._., it was a half joke but it was still true.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I see_ somebody's_ interested.
> 
> Check two pages back ._., it was a half joke but it was still true.


Oh, I thought this:


Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I'm between 5-6 inches with a healthy amount of girth, and a very very slight bent when errect. It's circumcised and-


was a joke, but nonetheless i won't let you feel left out so here's mine:
*Curved upwards*, apparently it's the better curve for females due to the g-spot being stimulated more with an upwards curved penis. Irony is I have a boyfriend, har; lol bi-fags. <3
*Not circumcised* but the foreskin isn't long enough and it actually *looks like it's circumcised*...actually everybody thinks I am until I tell them that I'm not.
*Over nine inches*, no need to talk more about that.
Never really measured girth, only quickly measured length because I was asked by my ex, who was at the time my boyfriend. I would estimate it's between two and three inches thick but I'm unsure...it's as thick as my arm is high...I think maybe a bit more... *:V*

Now I feel bad. And dirty.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

Sexual Atmosphere is amazing.

NewfDraggie, Why did you make that video


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

For some reason, this thread makes me happy now.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 24, 2009)

you can't all be above average unless you completely redefine the term average

durp


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh, I thought this:
> 
> was a joke, but nonetheless i won't let you feel left out so here's mine:
> *Curved upwards*, apparently it's the better curve for females due to the g-spot being stimulated more with an upwards curved penis. Irony is I have a boyfriend, har; lol bi-fags. <3
> ...


My penis foreskin always seem to be a much darker then the rest of my body, but lightens up a bit when erect. Interestingly you can see a few purple veins, and due to my skinny bishie body. It looks oddly disproportional to me, making it look much larger. It seems to naturally hug my belly when erect although bending it down doesn't hurt at all. Makes a funny "plop" sound when you pull it all the way down and let it slap against my belly. You can see the feel the "pleasure buds" all the way of the ridge of my head. Below the head area it becomes more white and pinkish though.

._. Do I win the thread?

Also if everybody is above average, that just makes you average then.

Now I FEEL Dirty ._.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I see_ somebody's_ interested.
> 
> Check two pages back ._., it was a half joke but it was still true.



Why not just post a photo?

I bet you woulnd't do that, pussy :V


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Why not just post a photo?
> 
> I bet you woulnd't do that, pussy :V


There isn't a thread for that here, which I'm surprised that there isn't a "Post a picture of your real life self" either. 

Is it allowed?


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> My penis foreskin always seem to be a much darker then the rest of my body, but lightens up a bit when erect. Interestingly you can see a few purple veins, and due to my skinny bishie body. It looks oddly disproportional to me, making it look much larger. It seems to naturally hug my belly when erect although bending it down doesn't hurt at all. Makes a funny "plop" sound when you pull it all the way down and let it slap against my belly. You can see the feel the "pleasure buds" all the way of the ridge of my head. Below the head area it becomes more white and pinkish though.
> 
> ._. Do I win the thread?
> 
> ...



I say yes, If your telling the truth.

I couldn't be that honest on a forum=)


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> I say yes, If your telling the truth.
> 
> I couldn't be that honest on a forum=)


Oh you'll be surprised of what I tell people.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Oh you'll be surprised of what I tell people.



Evidently ^^


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 24, 2009)

<faggot> I got a cock like a horse. </Faggot>

I'm a sub I don't even use it but I'm like 7 inches normally but when I'm REALLY horny is gets like 7 1/2-8 tops... :\
I would post pics but yeah I r kid and liek yeah I don't think FA would like.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> <faggot> I got a cock like a horse. </Faggot>
> 
> I'm a sub I don't even use it but I'm like 7 inches normally but when I'm REALLY horny is gets like 7 1/2-8 tops... :\
> I would post pics but yeah I r kid and liek yeah I don't think FA would like.


*Fagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> There isn't a thread for that here, which I'm surprised that there isn't a "Post a picture of your real life self" either.
> 
> Is it allowed?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48892  Right there.

Edit: 3300 get!


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> *Fagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.*



Woohoo!


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually average is around 5-6, 7-8 is above average, and eight is larger than most people talking, including you three. And I can bet on that.
> 
> This.
> You're all idiots, besides the one(s) that checked/looked it up first. :V
> ...



I respect you. I hate loooong penises. Seriously, it's not that good. 4-7 will do.


Fat, depending if you have a tight hole or not. Practice ;o


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> *Fagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.*



bu-...but...aww.....kay....


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

About 18 inches when im not hard.  Yep, no lie at all.  It gets to about 27-29 inches while hard though.  The circumference is about 9 inches all around.  Its fucking huge!


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

heh, y not...

6 1/2''


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> About 18 inches when im not hard.  Yep, no lie at all.  It gets to about 27-29 inches while hard though.  The circumference is about 9 inches all around.  Its fucking huge!


Proooove it :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> About 18 inches when im not hard.  Yep, no lie at all.  It gets to about 27-29 inches while hard though.  The circumference is about 9 inches all around.  Its fucking huge!



With that avatar... I'm not surprised.

Also so we're posting dick sizes?  Still not surprised.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

We're furries. ._.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh come on, nobody else is daring like me and NewfDaggie?

Sad Ragnarok Sad D:

Dare somebody to top mines ._.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> We're furries. ._.



How long before people start rp'ing in this thread?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Oh come on, nobody else is daring like me and NewfDaggie?
> 
> Sad Ragnarok Sad D:
> 
> Dare somebody to tap mines ._.



fixed for my amuesment.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Oh come on, nobody else is daring like me and NewfDaggie?
> 
> Sad Ragnarok Sad D:



I prefer not to talk about my penis in public for everyone to hear/read.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

"Hey anybody, wanna yiff?"


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> "Hey anybody, wanna yiff?"



Sigh, Of course


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Sigh, Of course


Don't ruin the joke, I want to see how many people take that seriously.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Oh come on, nobody else is daring like me and NewfDaggie?
> 
> Sad Ragnarok Sad D:
> 
> Dare somebody to top mines ._.



...There's nothing daring about this. I already posted a pic of my penis on the forums ages ago :V


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> ...There's nothing daring about this. I already posted a pic of my penis on the forums ages ago :V


Kudos to you, now go start an official thread.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd totally do it.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Kudos to you, now go start an official thread.



It'd be deleted as fast as the previous one. 



NewfDraggie said:


> I'd totally do it.



Then don't say you would but do it, faggot.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'd totally do it.





szopaw said:


> It'd be deleted as fast as the previous one.
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't say you would but do it, faggot.


Any idea how to get past the system?

What if we add...JAPANESE STYLE CENSOR BARS.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

I meant that I would post.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Any idea how to get past the system?
> 
> What if we add...JAPANESE STYLE CENSOR BARS.



You cannot beat the system. The mods are wary at all times :V


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You cannot beat the system. The mods are wary at all times :V


Stop being a kill-joy and start posting ridiculous sarcastic ideas on how to.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Stop being a kill-joy and start posting ridiculous sarcastic ideas on how to.



But it's funnier to break your dreams.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Stop being a kill-joy and start posting ridiculous sarcastic ideas on how to.


CALL IT A COOKING THREAD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Oh come on, nobody else is daring like me and NewfDaggie?
> 
> Sad Ragnarok Sad D:
> 
> Dare somebody to top mines ._.



Well... since you put it that way...

Hmm.

No, I shall not be tempted.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> CALL IT A COOKING THREAD



Cheese cockies.

Damn, that's an old joke.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Cheese cockies.
> 
> Damn, that's an old joke.


 
Yuck. I hate cheese dick jokes. 

*gags*


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> Yuck. I hate cheese dick jokes.
> 
> *gags*


I'm tempted to ask what is that, but I was like "No".


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> Yuck. I hate cheese dick jokes.
> 
> *gags*



That's not the point of the joke.

But shows who's a pervert enough to get it that way :V


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That's not the point of the joke.
> 
> But shows who's a pervert enough to get it that way :V


 
lol doesn't matter if it's the point. It's still there.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> lol doesn't matter if it's the point. It's still there.



You sick furfag :V


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> Yuck. I hate cheese dick jokes.
> 
> *gags*



hmmm dick cheese jokes are the norm around here.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You sick furfag :V


 
tch, whatever captain cheesecock. 

XP


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> tch, whatever captain cheesecock.
> 
> *XP*



a smile licking his lips was pehapes not the beat one for after the word cheesecock.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> a smile licking his lips was pehapes not the beat one for after the word cheesecock.


 
that's a smile sticking his tongue out lol


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> tch, whatever captain cheesecock.
> 
> XP



Dunno about you, but I wash my dong.



Nick said:


> that's a smile sticking his tongue out lol



Riiiiight.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Dunno about you, but I wash my dong.


 
YEAH, yeah. lolz


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm surprised there isn't special dong shampoo. not that i need it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> not that i need it.


 
lolz just so we know, right? jk =P


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> lolz just so we know, right? jk *=P*



your gonna have to controll your smiles. 


have i diverted atentsion yet...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I'm surprised there isn't special dong shampoo. not that i need it.



That would make for some amusing TV commercials.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't help it. I'm a smily person! ^^


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That would make for some amusing TV commercials.



can't be as bad a orgasmio's the worlds first afradisiac cereal. man performing arts was fun that year.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That would make for some amusing TV commercials.



if only Billy Mayes were alive to do it. lets get Vince from Shamwow to do the commercial then, TEH TORCH MUST BE CARRIED ON.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> if only Billy Mayes were alive to do it. lets get Vince from Shamwow to do the commercial then, TEH TORCH MUST BE CARRIED ON.



barry scot from cillit bang


----------



## Surgat (Aug 24, 2009)

*It was a crappy thread anyways.*

Derailed.


----------

